
Why Rating Rocks (but wordier) - DougInAMug
https://medium.com/@DougMHW/full-spectrum-rating-and-the-preservation-of-information-5861e7ce474c#.5u80k5awm
======
DougInAMug
I wrote this article some days ago which runs through all the major group
decision making methods I've come across and hopefully conveys why zero-sum
methods (like plurality) suck, why methods based on conversation or veto are
vertically/horizontally challanged and why rated voting systems with consent
orientation (assessing resistance first) may be the thread out of the
labyrinth. Interested to hear any feedback. Cheers, D

